# Color of Honey



## jnick32 (Apr 4, 2011)

I just harvested my first honey. I have 2 neighborhood hives and my property backs into a wooded area with a creek. I have a vegetable garden as do a couple of neighbors. Obviously the honey comes via many sources. However, I am surprised by how dark the honey is. It is at least as dark as a pepsi or coffee. It taste GREAT, but does anyone have a clue about the color?:s


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Buckwheat honey is very dark, almost black.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

I've started a honey color guide (mostly using Wikipedia information). It might help, but it isn't 100% accurate. Honey Guide


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for the honey guide....being new, it is very helpful. Thanks again for the time you put in it.


----------

